# TPM si vs. TPM no?

## Luciernaga

Saludos:

Voy a exponer un diálogo para todos a si me aclaro un poco con este nuevo tema.

Bien, tengo una máquina en la que acabo de instalar Windows 11 correctamente y oficial.

La BIOS [versión p5.90] de la placa (ASRock-Fatal1ty X370) incorpora un módulo fTPM.

Resulta que al activar éste módulo los inicios siempre son con formato UEFI.

En este equipo suelo tener instalado diversas distros Linux sin problemas ...

Ahora bien, unas me arrancan con modo UEFI (por ejemplo Debian 11) y otras en modo BIOS (por ejemplo Gentoo), en ningún caso ese asunto me afecta a cualquier S.O. en su inicio, pero tengo la duda de si los inicios en Linux (léase Gentoo) modifican, cambian, utilizan, obvian la configuración del módulo fTPM, en cualquier caso puede ser beneficioso o perjudicial para el sistema operativo en el supuesto de ataques maliciosos.

Se aceptan cualesquiera opiniones al respecto ...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## quilosaq

Los sistemas operativos no cambian la configuración del TPM entendiendo por configuración el poderlo activar o desactivar pero si que lo pueden utilizar para almacenar datos sensibles como claves privadas para procesos de cifrado/descifrado/verificación.

Como elemento de seguridad que es, en principio es aconsejable dejarlo activado.

La activación del TPM no debería influir en el modo de arranque de un sistema operativo. Eso depende de otra configuración en la UEFI: si se permite o no el arranue en modo UEFI y/o en modos BIOS (o emulación de BIOS, CSM).

Hay otro parámetro en la UEFI que está relacionado con el tema: el arranque seguro. Si se activa entonces si que obliga a tener que arrancar en modo UEFI y a que el sistema operativo esté firmado electrónicamente. Windows (10 y 11) está preparado para usar esa opción pero Linux en general no aunque tanbién sería posible lograrlo.

----------

